# October results in EARLY!!



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 30, 2018)

Wouldn't that be nice.


----------



## RichardL91 (Oct 30, 2018)

Well played internet... well played


----------



## Mr. Zane (Oct 30, 2018)

RichardL91 said:


> Well played internet... well played


You are lack of experience... arty-smiley-048:



Audi driver said:


> Wouldn't that be nice.


Dont you think its too early for this game?  arty-smiley-048: lets play next week...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 30, 2018)

Mr. Zane said:


> Dont you think its too early for this game?  arty-smiley-048: lets play next week...


And the week after.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 31, 2018)

It's going to be a long 8-10 weeks. 12 in Pennsylvania.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 31, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's going to be a long 8-10 weeks. 12 in Pennsylvania.


I want Pennsylvania to somehow get their results early, just to mess with everyone else (did I miss my results getting posted?  Did I fall through the cracks?  Pennsylvania first?  What?)


----------



## Hopefully_A_PE (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 31, 2018)

Hopefully_A_PE said:


> View attachment 12063


Seems legit.


----------



## Mr. Zane (Oct 31, 2018)

Hopefully_A_PE said:


> View attachment 12063


Please improve your PS skill and get serious with this game from next week...


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 31, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> I want Pennsylvania to somehow get their results early, just to mess with everyone else (did I miss my results getting posted?  Did I fall through the cracks?  Pennsylvania first?  What?)


Hey anythings possible. The Eagles did win the Super Bowl earlier this year.



Hopefully_A_PE said:


> View attachment 12063






Mr. Zane said:


> Please improve your PS skill and get serious with this game from next week...


Or at least wait until after Thanksgiving. Doing it now numbs it for later.


----------



## In/PE/Out (Oct 31, 2018)

Hopefully_A_PE said:


> View attachment 12063


Looks legit to me, though I agree with @RBHeadge PE . I thought I was BS-ing everyone yesterday when I said I got my NCEEs survey email, but then that email actually did show up a few hours later.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 31, 2018)

In/PE/Out said:


> Looks legit to me, though I agree with @RBHeadge PE . I thought I was BS-ing everyone yesterday when I said I got my NCEEs survey email, but then that email actually did show up a few hours later.


One of us, one of us, one of us.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 7, 2018)

OMG! Results are coming in!  Election results, that is.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 12, 2018)

I still think it would be nice.


----------



## User1 (Nov 12, 2018)

wouuuuldnt it be nice if we could wake up in the morning and results were innnnnnnnnnn


----------



## EnvPERose (Nov 13, 2018)

Just checked the NCEES website what appears to be an updated news release on the status of paper and pencil test results.  The test results are to be released to State Boards approximately 8 to 10 weeks from October 26th.  Meaning Dec. 21st to Jan. 4th?


----------



## McEng PE (Nov 13, 2018)

EnvPERose said:


> Just checked the NCEES website what appears to be an updated news release on the status of paper and pencil test results.  The test results are to be released to State Boards approximately 8 to 10 weeks from October 26th.  Meaning Dec. 21st to Jan. 4th?


That was posted back in May. 8 to 10 weeks is what they always say, but it has been as early as 6 weeks and I believe later than 8 to 10 weeks.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Nov 13, 2018)

RESULTS!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 13, 2018)

EnvPERose said:


> Just checked the NCEES website what appears to be an updated news release on the status of paper and pencil test results.  The test results are to be released to State Boards approximately 8 to 10 weeks from October 26th.  Meaning Dec. 21st to Jan. 4th?


Just think, it could be later than that, too.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 19, 2018)

ME_VT_PE said:


> RESULTS!


Exactly.  I got mine.


----------



## engrTunis88 (Nov 20, 2018)

Looking back at old posts here on the EB, last October '17 results released on Dec. 4th for CA.  I'm calling first week of December this time around as well.


----------



## txjennah PE (Nov 20, 2018)

I am honestly good with never finding out the results at this point.

Did I fail?

Did I pass?

 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 20, 2018)

engrTunis88 said:


> Looking back at old posts here on the EB, last October '17 results released on Dec. 4th for CA.  I'm calling first week of December this time around as well.


We can't always use the previous years' results as a predictor for the current session. But I can say with certainty that the results won't come out before Nov 30.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 20, 2018)

txjennah said:


> I am honestly good with never finding out the results at this point.
> 
> Did I fail?
> 
> ...


That's the spirit!


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 20, 2018)

txjennah said:


> I am honestly good with never finding out the results at this point.
> 
> Did I fail?
> 
> ...


Self-imposed apathy about your future is the way to go!


----------



## txjennah PE (Nov 20, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> Self-imposed apathy about your future is the way to go!


Haha it's the only way I can get through a third round of waiting for results without losing my mind!


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 20, 2018)

tattoos when we pass!! never forget!!


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 20, 2018)

WILL NEED TO FIND SPACE IF I PASS


----------



## Yakkilyn (Nov 20, 2018)

Third time waiting as well. I guess this is my new emotional support group -_-


----------



## daydreambeliever (Nov 21, 2018)

txjennah said:


> I am honestly good with never finding out the results at this point.
> 
> Did I fail?
> 
> ...


I LIKE IT!!!!


----------



## EB NCEES REP (Nov 27, 2018)

Do you want to know before or after Christmas?  I know a guy.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Nov 28, 2018)

RESULTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 28, 2018)

EB NCEES REP said:


> Do you want to know before or after Christmas?  I know a guy.


After New Years please! This way if things turn our poorly it won't ruin the holidays.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 28, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> After New Years please! This way if things turn our poorly it won't ruin the holidays.


It is kind of cruel how they typically release before all of the December holidays

edited since there's SO MANY holidays in December/early January, not just Christmas. My bad.


----------



## engrTunis88 (Nov 28, 2018)

results for CA will release the week of Dec. 3rd


----------

